# emperor's champion



## mathewbaich (Dec 31, 2006)

This is my first completed mini of 2007. tell me what you guys think and leave some criticism. Thanks you guys for helping my decide colors too.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks really cool, never seen him in red before, but yeah seems to work nicely


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

That's only about a thousand times better than the cyan that you had him in earlier. Very cool. I like the burning look on the tabard, too.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice, the sword is exquisite. Only critisicm that I can even see is that in the photo the red looks a tiny bit thick, but it might just be the photo. It's a great look overall on the Champ


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Very very nice. I like it a lot.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Love it! Especially the cloth ends.

My only criticism is the censer-light doesn't look like it contains the flame inside, but it IS the flame.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Ummm...I've never seen a* RED*!!!!!!!!! emporers champion. 

looks good and is well painted[/i]


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very cool. I love the battle damage


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

how did u get the lettering on the sword to stand out? my sword is black, but i want to have gold letters. when i do it it dnt work, maybe gold with black edges and silver lettering, i tried etching ito the sword where the letters are, that didnt work, help!


----------



## mathewbaich (Dec 31, 2006)

what I did with the letters on the sword was do the gold NMM first being sure to have my brightest highlights near where the light from above would catch the edges of the engraved letters(look at some engraved letters closely and you'll see what I mean). Then, after the NMM was finished, i carefully picked out the letters with black ink.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

If you want a black blade with gold lettering, you might try painting the blade gold first, and making sure you get the gold into those recesses. Then layer black on, taking care not to get the black in the recesses where you want the gold to shine through. Thin paints are the key there, since you're using at least three layers-- the undercoat, the gold, and then the black itself again. From there, it's just a question of how much highlighting you want to do.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Absolutely superb!

Best bits for me are the face and the tabard, how did you achieve the burning look?


----------

